# crier à / au



## olives

Hola,

Quisiera saber cómo se puede traducir "crier à", en este caso, "crier à la monstruosité".

Aquí está el contexto:
«La mise à mort de l'animal est considérée comme le point culminant du combat et nombre de ses organisateurs ont crié à la «monstruosité»»
Aquí está mi traducción:
«La mantaza del animal está considerado como el punto culminante del combate y numerosos de sus organizadores clamaron contra la «monstruosidad»

Gracias de antemano por sus respuestas,
Adiós.

PD: No dudéis en darme sus opiniones sobre la traducción del párrafo.


----------



## Outsider

_Crier_ es gritar.


----------



## olives

En efecto.


----------



## Outsider

Es que me parece una traducción mejor que «clamar»...


----------



## olives

Ya conozco la palabra "gritar". Estoy hablando de "crier à" con respecto al contexto. No sé si se dice "gritar a la monstruosidad".


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour

_Tachar _o _tildar_, pero soy consciente de que no da la fuerza de honda reprobación que existe en _crier à_.

Para dar más fuerza a _tildar _o _tachar _tendrás que emplear algún adverbio o perífrasis:
- ... y numerosos organizadores la tildaron alto y claro de monstruosidad
- ... fueron los primeros en tildarla de monstruosidad

O más simple:
- ... _chillaron que era una monstruosidad_. Pero si bien empleamos las mismas palabras el sentido difiere algo.
Esto es una descripción física de las personas que chillaron.
Con tildar se puede entender que la opinión sobre la faena de la muerte se dio por otros medios: prensa, comunicado, entrevista....

Supongo que aquí estás hablando de una corrida en la que _la faena de la muerte_ fue una chapuza. ¿no? Ya que son los propios organizadores que descalifican la _mise à mort_.

Espera otras opiniones
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## GURB

Propongo:.._.y muchos de sus organizadores clamaron, a voz en cuello, que era una monstruosidad._
Bon dimanche


----------



## Avié

La expresión _a voz en cuello_ no existe, y en efecto  _chillar_ sería una descripción física de las personas chillando.

La traducción inicial, _clamaron contra la monstruosidad_, me parece la más acertada, tildar o tachar sería más suave...

En outre: "No dudéis en darme sus opiniones sobre la traducción del párrafo." El tratamiento de usted implica conjugar el verbo en tercera persona, "No DUDEN en darme sus opiniones sobre la traducción del párrafo", o, si prefieres usar el tuteo, "no dudéis en darme VUESTRAS opiniones sobre la traducción del párrafo".


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour



Avié said:


> La expresión _a voz en cuello_ no existe,



De la RAE:


> *a **~** en cuello, *o* en grito.* * 1.     * locs. advs. En muy alta *voz* o gritando.


Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
La palabra "matanza", creo yo, en español de España no es la adecuada en este contexto (si hablamos de corridas) ;
matanza 
1.	f. Mortandad grande y numerosa:
el enemigo hizo una verdadera matanza en la plaza. 
2.	Acción de matar el cerdo y preparar su carne,y época en la que se realiza. 
3.	Conjunto de piezas que resultan de la matanza del cerdo,y que se comen frescas,adobadas o en embutido:
cocido de mantanza.
Y,
"La mantaza del animal está considerado...", me suena mejor;
"es considerada..."


----------



## GURB

Hola:


> La palabra "matanza", creo yo, en español de España no es la adecuada en este contexto ;
> matanza


EN efecto Ena 63 no se puede usar este verbo para traducir "mise à mort". Aquí "*matar al toro* (al animal)..." sería más apropiado.
No combate sino *lidia.*
Gracias Cintia§Martine por la puntualización.
 Sin otro particular


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...

Off topic ya que no está en la pregunta inicial:

En efecto y por eso hablaba yo de la _faena de la muerte_ en mi primera respuesta.
Después de mirar diccionarios este momento veo que este momento se llama: tercer tercio/ tercio de la muerte o suerte suprema.

Ahí queda.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## GURB

Re 
Sí Martine tienes razón: *tercio de la muerte *o  *suerte de matar* designan la última fase, el último acto de la corrida que termina por la muerte del bicho.
Entonces_ El tercio de muerte o __la suerte de matar
_ traducen _la mise à mort de l'animal.
_Hasta mañana


----------



## ladymarione

Bonjour!
j´ai cette phrase qui me donne du fil à retordre...

D’autres se plaindraient de ces chemins imposés, crieraient à l’injustice, au deux poids deux mesures.

Otros clamarían contra la injusticia, y por un precio justo y cabal?????

me podeis ayudar?

gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola Ladymarione:

Aquí tienes mis reflexiones sobre tu traducción. Te falta traducir una parte de la frase, y cambias totalmente la estrúctura, cambiando de paso el sentido.

Quédate más cerca de la frase fuente y no evites los escollos cambiando el sentido. Busca en los diccionarios y en los hilos preexistente, verás cómo todo te resulta luego más sencillo. 

Bisous,

Gévy



ladymarione said:


> D’autres se plaindraient de ces chemins imposés, crieraient à l’injustice, au deux poids deux mesures.
> 
> Otros [¿no falta algo de la frase francesa?] clamarían contra la injusticia, y por un precio justo y cabal (no pone esto en francés, cuidado... deux poids et deux mesures, la expresión ha sido debatida a menudo aquí. Encontararás en lo diccionarios la solución.


----------



## ladymarione

merci pour votre reflexion.
En réalité, j´ai omis la traduction d´une partie de la phrase parce qu´elle ne me posait pas de problèmes.
J´ai surtout du mal à trouver quelque chose pour _*crieraient à l´injustice et au deux poids, deux mesures*_. car les propositions du dictionnaire et du forum n´ont pas réussi à me convaincre.

voici la traduction:
Otros se quejarian de estos caminos impuestos y clamarían contra la injusticia y la parcialidad

Qu´en pensez-vous?

merci


----------



## Trescolesnopas

*"*Hola a todos... 

Tengo un problema con una expresión "*crier au hold-up*". Sé que _hold-up_ es en sustantivo que significa "atraco a mano armada", pero no sé cómo traducirlo exactamente en la siguiente frase:

"En revanche, l'opposition conservatrice du Parti populaire (PP) et les régions de Valence et de Murcie *crient au hold-up*."

Esta frase forma parte de un texto sobre la sequía en España y en ella se refleja el rechazo a la derogación del trasvase del Ebro a Valencia y Murcia. No sé realmente cómo traducirlo en este contexto... ¿"gritan que es un atraco"?

Un saludo

Kike


----------



## rolandbascou

O "gritan ¡ Al ladrón !"


----------



## fragnol123

Trescolesnopas said:
			
		

> En revanche, l'opposition conservatrice du Parti populaire (PP) et les régions de Valence et de Murcie *crient au hold-up*."


 
Sin embargo, la oposición conservadora del PP y las comunidades de Valencia y de Murcia denuncian lo que consideran* "un robo a mano armada*".


----------



## GURB

Hola
...gritan:¡esto es un atraco!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Así como en francés la expresión *crier au hold-up* ya está consagrada, en español, decir "gritan que es un atraco", "gritan ¡Al ladrón!" o "gritan:¡esto es un atraco!", no dejan de ser traducciones literales que en la frase de marras no encajan.




fragnol123 said:


> Sin embargo, la oposición conservadora del PP y las comunidades de Valencia y de Murcia denuncian lo que consideran* "un robo a mano armada*".



Para mí, la propuesta de *Fragnol* es válida. 
Otra posibilidad es sustituiren su propuesta "un robo a mano armada" por "atraco".


----------



## cooladilla

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Salut,

Quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer le sens de l'expression "crier au scandale"? Je vous fournis un peu de contexte: "pourquoi, selon vous, les féministes crient-elles au scandale?"

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Paquita

Es protestar gritando/afirmando/escribiendo que es un escándalo, que esto no puede ser, que no hay derecho...


----------



## cooladilla

muchas gracias, Paquit!


----------



## camargo

Hola
Creo que "hacen escándalo", como frase hecha, podría ser, no?

Saludos


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,


camargo said:


> Hola
> Creo que "hacen escándalo", como frase hecha, podría ser, no?
> 
> Saludos


No. Es protestar vehementemente contra un escándalo, clamar que es un escándalo.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## paz-paix

*¡Nueva pregunta!
                             Hilos unidos*​
¡Hola!

Estoy traduciendo un libro de Pierre Bourdieu sobre educación y padeciendo su sintaxis 

La expresión que me está costando está incluida en el párrafo siguiente:

Ce n'est pas un hasard si, victimes de l'effet idéologique de l'Ecole, tant de sociologues sont portés à couper de leurs conditions sociales de production les dispositions et les prédispositions à l'égard de l'Ecole (...): oubliant que les conditions objectives déterminent à la fois les aspirations et le degré auquel celles-ci peuvent être satisfaites, ils 'autorisent *à crier au meilleur des mondes* lorsque au terme d'une étude longitudinale des carrières, ils découvrent que, comme par une harmonie préétablie, les individus n'ont rien espéré qu'ils n'aient obtenu et n'ont rien obtenu qu'ils n'aient espéré.​
Mi propuesta de traducción del párrafo (sin tocar la expresión problemática, de la que google me muestra una sola aparición):

No es casual que tantos sociólogos sean víctimas del efecto ideológico de la Escuela y hayan sesgado de sus condiciones sociales de producción las disposiciones y predisposiciones respecto de la Escuela(...): olvidando que las condiciones objetivas determinan a la vez las aspiraciones y el grado en que estas pueden ser satisfechas, *xxx *cuando descubren, al cabo de un estudio longitudinal de carreras, como si se tratara de una armonía preexistente, que los individuos lograron todo lo que habían esperado y habían esperado todo lo que lograron.​​Una de las ediciones en castellano la tradujo así: "se permiten *pregonar el mejor de los mundos*". No me cierra del todo, pero tal vez esté equivocada. ¿Les parece muy rebuscado encontrar aquí una alusión a Aldous Huxley?

Gracias por sus comentarios, todo aporta para salir del estancamiento. Saludos!

Paz

pd: por favor, también escucho sus comentarios acerca de mi decisión de evitar la doble negación al final de la frase (en el par espérer/obtenir)


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Hola Paz-paix. Acabo de incorporar tu pregunta a este hilo (crier à / au), que la engloba genéricamente. En lo que respecta a tu duda de la postdata, te ruego abras un nuevo hilo (de acuerdo con el punto I.2 de nuestras reglas: *"**Un seul sujet par fil..."*)*.*

Si luego de ver las propuestas ya existentes con respecto a crier á / au no lográs resolver tu incógnita, aquí estamos.
Cordiales saludos,

León Izquierdo


----------



## Doraemon-

"pregonar el mejor de los mundos" me parece bien. Aunque preferiría "apelar a..." y servirían también bastantes otras, claro.

En cualquier caso no es ninguna referencia a Huxley, sino a Leibniz y Voltaire. Leibniz escribió para justificar cómo puede haber mal en el mundo con un Dios todopoderoso y omnipotente que este mundo aunque no sea perfecto si sería el mejor de los posibles. Voltaire satirizó a Leibniz y ridiculizó esta postura en su obra "Candide ou l'Optimisme". Es un clásico francés, muy bien conocido en aquel país.
La frase hace referencia por tanto a la justificación de que aunque haya problemas, es lo mejor que se puede hacer con los medios de los que se dispone, que es "lo mejor que se puede hacer".


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Me pregunto si podría funcionar "clamar por".


----------

